# Action-Mapping? Was ist das?



## schmalhans (19. Sep 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mal das Forum hier durchforstet und konnte leider mir verständliche Erklärung finden.
Was genau ist Action-Mapping und wie funktioniert das?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß
schmalhans


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

in welchem Zusammenhang?

Struts?


----------



## schmalhans (19. Sep 2005)

ja mit struts


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Sep 2005)

ziel "logische Namen" für Aktionen vergeben und diese auf URLs abbilden

schau doch mal in die Doku, steht schon auf der startseite bei

http://struts.apache.org/


----------

